# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Vi, AI personal trainer, Vi Labs Ltd., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Vi Labs Ltd.

Website - vi.co
vitrainer.com

youtube.com/vitrainer

twitter.com/Vi_Trainer

instagram.com/trainwithvi

Vi on Wikipedia

"Vi. The First True Artificial Intelligence Personal Trainer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Meet Vi. Your AI personal trainer

Published on Apr 17, 2017




> Vi is an AI personal trainer that lives in bio sensing earphones. This isn't just another tracker, Vi evolves over time to help you achieve your goals. Vi will track your activity, constantly learn and coach you to real results - all delivered through beautiful sound powered by Harman Kardon.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Running with an AI 'personal trainer' is fun, but expensive"
The 'Vi' headphones aren't going to replace a flesh-and-blood drill instructor.

by Daniel Cooper
April 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "These Kickstarter earbuds have an AI assistant built into them to motivate you while you workout"

by Kelsey Mulvey
October 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Vi - AI that moves your body and mind

Published on Nov 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Vi Trainer - Your personal virtual trainer

Published on Nov 3, 2018

----------

